# Laguna rods



## tro-trout (Apr 5, 2007)

I've been looking at a few rods and 3 of them that have impressed me are the AR h3 ftu's rod and tha lagunas. I'm in Galveston and I can't find anywhere to demo these is there any close place to check them out? I mostley wade with soft plastics corky's and plugs.


----------



## Trout Daddy (Sep 12, 2007)

You will not be disappointed w/ Laguna rods. I belive they are the best on the market!


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

At least they are made in Texas.


----------



## Team Ranger Bob (Jul 13, 2004)

*trop-trout*

Give Garret a call at American (713)466-7849.
He can help you out with the info you need.
You will find that the H3 is a greater value than other comparable rods.

Ranger Bob

Tell Garret I sent you.


----------



## finfinder951 (May 17, 2005)

Book a trip with Jesse Arsola and use one of his rods. You'll probably catch some nice fish and you'll get to try out a Laguna. I hear the Texas Wader II is a good one.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm pretty sure any of the custom rod makers (Laguna, Waterloo, etc.) will let you borrow one of their rods out to test. I think Marburger's in Seabrook also stocks Laguna rods, so you could run over there and check them out. Unfortunately, FTU does not allow you to test their rods, which puts them at a disadvantage in my opinion, since other high-end manufacturers do. Not too sure about ARS's policy, but I'm sure you could find someone who has one that would let you try it out.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

None of the above are true custom rods. They are top of the line manufactured rods, but they are not custom.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*I love rod threads!*

He didn't ask for a custom rod!

This is all IMO after handling and using all 3 mentions.
And it still won't buy a cup of coffe. Especially at starbucks.

All are great rods. ARS has some new technology in their handles.
Their blank is custom and has titanium in it. From pickin up anchors it seems to have some back bone. Very light and sensative. IMO they have some technology the others don't have.

Laguna is a sweet light rod. Made in Texas and really brought the recoil guides to the market. Also very sensative. Great return policy.

FTU- For the pricing is a great pick. All high quality parts and a great return policy for the Houston market. Great blanks and guides.

These are all high quality and sensitive rods. High modular blanks.
100% quality.

H&H and Waterloo are in the same catagory too.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

No one said he did! The comment wasn't to Tro-Trout, but to irbjd.

Quote "I'm pretty sure any of the custom rod makers (Laguna, Waterloo, etc.)"


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Laguna makes good rods that I'm proud to throw. I just wish they had something heavy enough for tarpon.


----------



## gordoleo (Sep 30, 2005)

I was in your same situation a few months ago, and did a lot of research and tried them all. My conclusion was that they are all great rods, but my favorite is from a rod builder in Alvin, Marsh Rat rods. For $175 I got a rod that was equally as incredible, including recoil guides, as the rest, but cheaper. Mr. Reed and his family do not advertise and try to keep overhead down so that they can sell their rods at a lower price. They use the same blanks and such as Laguna, as I was told. I through similar lures as you, and I am in love with my TTMR40-661.5. The name is confusing, but if you look at his website, www.marshratrods.com, you will understand it.

I am sorry that I typed so much, but this is one of the few purchases I have made that I have absolutely no remorse about.


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

*annuder rod thread...*

*Fishin-Inc: "Their blank is custom and has titanium in it. From pickin up anchors it seems to have some back bone. Very light and sensative."*

You need to explain this series of words to me, I don't understand some of what you wrote there. Not tryin' to be a wise guy, just need a little more info to understand what you're tryin' to say there.

1.* Their blank is custom* - what does this mean? Unless a blank-builder completely rips off/copies a competitor's design, wouldn't ALL blanks be custom?

2. *... and has titanium in it* - does it have a titanium tube for the handle or ???

3. *From picking up anchors... Very light and sensative* - it seems to be two opposite sides of a rod's characteristics that you're speaking of all in one model rod/blank? Could you maybe explain what you mean a bit more on this one, too? Seriously here, I'm just an old walleye fisherman and my light, sensitive, thin-walled custom walleye rods won't be trying to pull up an anchor any time soon. lol


----------



## raw10628 (May 23, 2004)

Just curious, why would Laguna, Waterloo, etc. not be considered custom rods?


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

raw10628 said:


> Just curious, why would Laguna, Waterloo, etc. not be considered custom rods?


"Laguna Graphite Rods offers today's fisherman a high quality rod with a handsome look. In addition to building a fishing rod using the finest American made graphite blank and the finest Portuguese cork, coupled with true-quality titanium components, Laguna rods invites you to customize your new rod."

I've pimped and used Laguna Rods for many years now and have yet found anything that I like better, not that I'm looking very hard. Customer Service is beyond expectations with Jeff and Danny. There are many great rods on the market, but look beyond just the stick and ask about warranties and ask for references of Guides and other users. If you get the chance, check out their booth at the Boat Show next month.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

True custom rods aren't built to a price, they're built to a customer/client's specifications. That is not to say that the aforementioned brands aren't quality rods. Many of the higher end production rods are fine products. Construction of a "custom" does'nt begin until a reputable builder has discussed a lot of details concerning exactly what you are looking for in a rod. The customer has alot of input as to the finished product. The custom builder is not limited to a certain brand of blank or any of the other components used in building YOUR rod. The very same blanks used in alot of production rods are available to a builder and probably more variety of actions, length, line wt. etc. You choose everything that goes into your rod. If you're not sure about a certain aspect, your builder will make educated suggestions to insure you get what you want. He will also point out things that might not be such a good idea, but the final decision is yours. Blanks, reelseats, grip materials, guides, thread colors, allow for endless combinations to build your rod. The degree and complexity of decorative elements are even more so. Want your name on your rod, or your boat's name? A custom builder can do that for you and it won't be a sticker either. Want your thread colors to match your alma mater your favorite team logo woven into the threadwork? A custom builder can do that as well. The idea of a custom is that the finished product is YOUR idea of the perfect fishing stick, not someone else's. When you buy a new pickup, maybe it's just perfect you. That's great. But if you need/want things like more horsepower, better suspension, killer wheels and flames on the hood, chances are you'll have to go to a custom shop to get exactly what you want. That's why we here on the "Rodbuilding forum" roll our own. We kinda like more horsepower,better suspension,killer wheels and flames on the hood. On Mar 29'08 Saturday,at Fishing Tackle Unlimited, there's going to be a custom rodbuilding event with demos and displays. Come by and see what makes a custom rod different...........Ok I'm ready,lemme have it. Doug? Randy? Ya'll got my back? lol


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

*What makes a custom*



raw10628 said:


> Just curious, why would Laguna, Waterloo, etc. not be considered custom rods?


http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=981469#post981469


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*Custom*



raw10628 said:


> Just curious, why would Laguna, Waterloo, etc. not be considered custom rods?


 First let me say this Laguna custom might be ARS or Waterloos custom off there assembly line and It could be that they're a good rod. Although I've never fished with them nor fish with manufactured rods anymore. But a *REAL CUSTOM ROD* is not manufactured by bulk. It's not custom if Juan, Jose and Chuy are all using the exact rod your using don't you think? A real custom is one built spefically to your needs. Again it might be a good rod but it's not custom made just for you. A great rod, maybe but *NOT CUSTOM.*


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*blanks From what I understand*

Shakari blanks is the manufacturer of most of the hi modular blanks everyone is using. ARS spent alot of time with Shakari to get their blank with titanium in the blank. Then their handle is machined to have extra feel through the handle. For whatever reason the ARS blank has extra strength through the blank. It will pick up a small mushroom boat anchor like you're flipping a good fish over the side of your boat. They also have a great tip for tails.
You need to look at them.

And yes Laguna will wrap a rod the way you want it with your name on it 
and with recoil or titanium guides ect.... That is very nice SO IMO it would be custom.

From what I understand most of the mentioned rod mfrg's are using 
Shakari blanks and the main blank they use for their top of the line is made just for them. (custom) So the feel of these top rods can be different.
Again, you need to check them out. They are all TOP of the line.
Different price points and different warrenties.

They are all great quality rods and trying each out is a good idea.
I hope I explained that better. Cuz if I'm off on anything I write someone will for sure let me know about it. LOL
I have tried alot of rods and this is just IMO. I may have something wrong in here. I just throw them. Trying to give some understanding to a few that might want a little direction on where to start.

This is a good board and mean no offense to the guys that help on this board.
Just trying to explain the rods mentioned on the original thread.
These guys know alot more than me that's for sure!

I have been lucky to hear a few different speakers about rods through my CCA chapter and talking to vendors at the boat shows.



Putter Parpart said:


> *Fishin-Inc: "Their blank is custom and has titanium in it. From pickin up anchors it seems to have some back bone. Very light and sensative."*
> 
> You need to explain this series of words to me, I don't understand some of what you wrote there. Not tryin' to be a wise guy, just need a little more info to understand what you're tryin' to say there.
> 
> ...


----------



## catch 5 (Apr 10, 2006)

Just go throw them all and see which one you like best. You are going to get a biased opinion from this board. It seems as though 75% of the members here use Laguna. They were marketed heavily on this site and are a sponsor. 

I have a couple of the high end rods you mentioned. If you cant find anywhere to demo them, PM me and we will go to the lake about one mile from my house and you can throw it as long as you like.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

pg542 said:


> True custom rods aren't built to a price, they're built to a customer/client's specifications. That is not to say that the aforementioned brands aren't quality rods. Many of the higher end production rods are fine products. Construction of a "custom" does'nt begin until a reputable builder has discussed a lot of details concerning exactly what you are looking for in a rod. The customer has alot of input as to the finished product. The custom builder is not limited to a certain brand of blank or any of the other components used in building YOUR rod. The very same blanks used in alot of production rods are available to a builder and probably more variety of actions, length, line wt. etc. You choose everything that goes into your rod. If you're not sure about a certain aspect, your builder will make educated suggestions to insure you get what you want. He will also point out things that might not be such a good idea, but the final decision is yours. Blanks, reelseats, grip materials, guides, thread colors, allow for endless combinations to build your rod. The degree and complexity of decorative elements are even more so. Want your name on your rod, or your boat's name? A custom builder can do that for you and it won't be a sticker either. Want your thread colors to match your alma mater your favorite team logo woven into the threadwork? A custom builder can do that as well. The idea of a custom is that the finished product is YOUR idea of the perfect fishing stick, not someone else's. When you buy a new pickup, maybe it's just perfect you. That's great. But if you need/want things like more horsepower, better suspension, killer wheels and flames on the hood, chances are you'll have to go to a custom shop to get exactly what you want. That's why we here on the "Rodbuilding forum" roll our own. We kinda like more horsepower,better suspension,killer wheels and flames on the hood. On Mar 29'08 Saturday,at Fishing Tackle Unlimited, there's going to be a custom rodbuilding event with demos and displays. Come by and see what makes a custom rod different...........Ok I'm ready,lemme have it. Doug? Randy? Ya'll got my back? lol


Good job explaing "custom". Custom rod builders build to customers input and specs, desires and likes. What blank to use based on how the rod is to be used, lenght of handle and forgrips, what type and size reel seat, thread colors, etc.

Better production builders take alot of what customers have said, and incorporate them into their rods. While it is not a custom, you get alot of same materials used in custom rods but built on a more production scale. "Custom" is more expensive to build that a production rod, so be prepared to spend more, most are hand wrapped, etc. Waterloo and Laguna, and others, make a great rod and you'll get top notch components used in their rods.

What weight of rod, line weight to be used, how it's to be used, etc, depends on you when it comes to custom rods.

See you at FTU in March


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

I thought Shakari sold out to advancedtubularcompositites and was no more?


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

You are correct sir. Bob Loomis (of the G Loomis family) left G Loomis to start ATC and was originally building golf club shafts and then purchased Shikari.
So he is combining the technologies of Shikari and G Loomis to make great blanks.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Whats w/ the rod tips breaking on these AR's. Some backbone? Lately (last few months), I have read quite a few threads about these AR tips breaking just forward of an eye...Quality control program?? Which rods are breaking?? Car doors,anchor testing or just bad materials people are shoving down our throats??? On another note, sources have told me about a LOCAL Rod maker that has some rods made in China. They cost this LOCAL company $19.00 to make and sell for $129.95 on the market. Is this practice about the same w/ other rod makers around the U.S.? Are we getting our $$ worth are, are we actually getting the "blank" (shaft)? Does a buyer actually KNOW what he's buying? For the $$$$, I'd just soon use an Ugly Stick:used them for years and actually they are good rods...even tho they are made in China. 80% of what we buy in the U.S. is made there. No wonder people here are w/o jobs!!


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

VB can't really say as I don't build on any of these blanks, but it might be one of the reasons ATC has taken over.

I'll bet one thing though, you may no longer just walk in with a broken rod and get it replaced for nothing!


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

*Fishin-Inc:*

*Fishin-Inc*: Thanks for the NICE response. Sometimes, whenever persons get questioned on internet forums, they just read things into it and then all starts getting nasty. I very much appreciated the method in which you stated your feelings about the rod in your reply.

(I hate fightin' and arguin')


----------



## Redfishscot (Dec 2, 2004)

If you are looking for an ultra lightweight rod for saltwater, I would definately look at the Castaway Skeleton. We tested them on oversized reds and even a 50+ pound black drum with drag tightened-down and 30 lb braid. They passed the test.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Are these Shakari blanks any good? I 've got a custom rod made w/ one of these blanks. Haven't used it as yet. Should I look for flaws, it's a 7ft. med. BC rod. Some of the input I jot/write; in reference to some threads, is merely a fact-finding sort of mission. I get some NICE rebuttle at times. I certainly do not want to degrade, I like facts and honest opinions about products that are out there. After all, if we buy something, we all look for the best. Guess I better hush!!
I sent U a PM.............


----------



## Team Ranger Bob (Jul 13, 2004)

*V-Bottom?*



V-Bottom said:


> Whats w/ the rod tips breaking on these AR's. Some backbone? Lately (last few months), I have read quite a few threads about these AR tips breaking just forward of an eye...Quality control program?? Which rods are breaking?? Car doors,anchor testing or just bad materials people are shoving down our throats??? On another note, sources have told me about a LOCAL Rod maker that has some rods made in China. They cost this LOCAL company $19.00 to make and sell for $129.95 on the market. Is this practice about the same w/ other rod makers around the U.S.? Are we getting our $$ worth are, are we actually getting the "blank" (shaft)? Does a buyer actually KNOW what he's buying? For the $$$$, I'd just soon use an Ugly Stick:used them for years and actually they are good rods...even tho they are made in China. 80% of what we buy in the U.S. is made there. No wonder people here are w/o jobs!!


I seem to have missed those threads, this is all I remember http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=145084&highlight=tip
and it seems that it was handled in a profesional manner with customer service in mind.

Are you sure that you are not confused with the long thread from the week before last of another breakage problem? If so those were not ARs.

Also if you are with out a job in this economy it is only because you do not want to work.

Ranger Bob


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*V-bottom*

Yes, someone posted about breaking an ARS rod.
But they ALSO wrote they took care of him and gave him a new one!
You also see people breaking Laguna's also. But they are replacing them too.

But yes all rods break.
But an ugly stick is not a $200 rod.

There's some really good info on this thread and this board.
So read up. Enjoy the show. Opinions Are like belly buttons!

Alot of my rods come from CCA meetings, banquets and benefits.
So I usually get a better than normal deal or pay way too much for a rod to help someone out. I can care a less who uses what. Because most people don't fish the same way as I do. Heck, I don't know what rod I'm throwing until I'm chunkin it. Tops, tails, spoons. braid, or mono.

Don't bash unless you are positive. 
Don't hurt someone else business. That's just not cool. Every rod mfrg has a price point they are trying to achieve. I'm just tried to answer the original question.

You guys that really build custom rods. Great. They look awesome.
and Maybe shakari was bought out. I didn't hear that.
But I did put in my disclaimer.

Hey, have a great New years and good luck!
And buy me a Starbucks please. Nah, a beer is better. IMO


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Back at cha FInc!


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

PBR for me, F Inc!! PBRASAP!!


----------

